# Wifi Router to cover 2000 Square Feet.



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a Wifi Router which can cover upto 2000 square feet of house with good signals. Budget is upto 10K. The router won't be placed in the center of the house.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a Wifi Router which can cover upto 2000 square feet of house with good signals. Budget is upto 10K. The router won't be placed in the center of the house.



You can get some cheap TP link routers and set them up as repeaters. Will save a lot of cost if this is for home use.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> You can get some cheap TP link routers and set them up as repeaters. Will save a lot of cost if this is for home use.




Thanks. Bought 2 cheap TP Link Routers and used one as repeater.


----------



## puneet_84 (Oct 23, 2014)

Try unidirectional TP-link outdoor WIFI modules. much cheaper than routers and are sturdy and weather proof.


----------

